# Making Rooms Light Tight?!



## GreenisGrand (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Folks,
So I've finally got two rooms going, veg and flower, before I only had one going at a time. I built two rooms with a door inbetween but I cannot seem  to make it completely light tight, I've used black trash bags and silicone sealing, but there is still light leaking through. Is a tiny bit okay, like less than a moon light? It's driving me nuts because I'm a week behind schedule already and just when I think, THERES NO LIGHT GETTING THROUGH THIS, I turn the lights out only to see it in the corners between the drywall and 2x4's. 

Any suggestions on how to build a not so shabby set up? I don't want my plants to hermie! 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

use a panda film certain to block the light. You can not compare a light leak to moon light. Moon light is a reflected light that does not have the light spectrums plants use.


----------



## GreenisGrand (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never heard of panda film, can I only find it online? are my plants wrecked because of one night of not absolute darkness? I mean its pretty dark but before when I had just one room it was DARK, now this room has a 1000watt running right next to it and there always seem to be little holes here or there. Thanks, and you're right about the moonlight thing I guess, I've just heard people talk about it before in comparison. 
I'd hate to see four plants go to waste or hermie


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

panda film is plastic that is black on one side and white on the other most feed and seed store will have it farmers use it alot


----------



## Roddy (Feb 23, 2012)

:yeahthat: Or even some thermalply would work, if you can find it!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2012)

Spackle the corners, they sell it cheap at HD, Lowes, ete.

And yes you do not want any light in the flower room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2012)

GreenisGrand said:
			
		

> I've never heard of panda film, can I only find it online? are my plants wrecked because of one night of not absolute darkness? I mean its pretty dark but before when I had just one room it was DARK, now this room has a 1000watt running right next to it and there always seem to be little holes here or there. Thanks, and you're right about the moonlight thing I guess, I've just heard people talk about it before in comparison.
> I'd hate to see four plants go to waste or hermie



Are they flowering?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 23, 2012)

I built my walls from thick cardboard it works great and weather stripping as well as colored duct tape are great for light proofing


----------



## GreenisGrand (Feb 23, 2012)

last night was the first night. I'll stop the flowering cycle till I've got it sealed. 
and runbyhemp, trust me i can do a proper job at putting up a room, i've done my share of construction in the past, so why use plywood?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Be findin that aliminum duct tape be savin me outa some bad lite leaks in the grow cabin. Hope all goes well with yur grow friend I be growin a room inside a other room to controls the lite be workin well for this old fart.

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2012)

Is the door set in a frame? shouldnt leak light as long as the bottom is covered.


----------

